# Bulk sugar



## HEV261 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here in north east al. members of our club are looking for bulk sugar and where to buy our source ran out got to locate some one else pm me


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

try cosco like 17$ 50lb


----------



## HEV261 (Jan 2, 2010)

with several hives of bees can't feed them at that cost


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

There is a guy in Georgia that usually sells it for .30 lb. But if I name him. Barry will delete my post. Good luck.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

It's getting hard to come by. A friend had a source with "unlimited" supply. He shared his discovery within the association. Within the past year the "unlimited" has become very limited thanks to those he shared with.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

johnbeejohn said:


> try cosco like 17$ 50lb


Not sure how much is "bulk". Was in Sam's last week and theirs was about the same cost as Cosco, 50 pounds for $16.99 which would be @ 34 cents per pound.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you really are prepared to buy sugar in "bulk", note that agribusiness giant ADM has a sweeteners terminal in Chattanooga TN, close to NE Alabama. ADM brings in railcars of sugar for distribution from that terminal.

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/...rprise-adm-shows-off-terminal-at-indus/91364/

If you aren't in a position to handle truckload quantities, there is a possibility that they may also offer smaller quantities of product (possibly "leftovers" from cleaning out trucks, etc). There have been several posts about the similar Domino Sugar terminal in Charlotte NC offering such leftover product at an attractive price.

It might be worth contacting the Chattanooga ADM facility to see what they say.


----------



## gravelroad (Feb 8, 2016)

If you have any restaurant supply companies around give them a call. I can get the cheapest sugar from a bakery supply warehouse.

Both places require a tax exempt form and you have to buy it by the pallet. I called Friday to buy 4 pallets and was given a dock time on Tuesday at $.28 a pound. It's about a 90 minute drive each way. But I can get other stuff done on the way back.


----------

